# Condicionar a una celda vacia



## Osasa54 (May 17, 2003)

Hola estoy realizando en VBA un If, pero a la hora de poner la condición no se como describir una celda vacia

Ej if range("n12") =   then

goto dos

end if


He probado con null, con 0, con "", pero no consigo que me reconozca el valor vacio de la celda
Seguro que es una tonteria que se me está escapando. Alguien lo sabe????
 :D


----------



## LEONEL (May 18, 2003)

si utilizas la instruccion If como tu la tienes
funciona para la hoja activa nada mas y posiblemente
tu hoja activa tiene valor y el if nunca dará verdadero,
pero si especifica la hoja ya sea:
if application.sheets(1).range("N12")="" then O
if hoja1.range("N12")="" tiene que funcionar
espero te sirva un saludo
[/code]


----------

